# Adding slope to flat roof



## rdean09

I have a customer who has a granulated flat roof on her existing home that has 3 large spots of ponding water. Her insurance company is going to cancel her if she doesn't get resolved. I gave her a price for installing a 1/4" tapered insulation TPO system at a cost of around 17k (which is around $725 a square) which gave her sticker shock. I was wondering if there is a product out there that would add slope to an existing torch down roof that would be more cost effective for her. Any advice would be greatly appreciated since I am not as well versed in flat roofing as some. Thanks for all your help


----------



## 1985gt

I would say at 725 a square for even just a install you are not very well versed at low slope roofing at all. 

Never heard of an insurance company dropping someone for having ponding water.

Wood framing generally add's up to more money.

You could use tapered EPS and a coverboard it would be a little cheaper.


----------



## rdean09

Thank you for your response, the insurance company is going to non renew her policy if she doesn't correct the issue. I guess you are saying that my pricing is out of line but feel it is competitive in the market I am in. She is a personal friend of my family and I would like to help her as I told her I am more versed in steep slope roofing system.


----------



## shazapple

Is there slope in the roof overall? If you build up the low areas would this eliminate the problem or just move it somewhere else? 

Are there structural issues that are causing the low spots?


----------



## llmotoll

Well first figure out why its not draining 100%
What is the square footage of this roof section?
Approximate square footage of standing water and depth? based on quantity of water according to industry standards it may not be recognized that water even exists. 
-How many layers of roofing are in place now?
-how old is the existing roof?
-has it always held a bit of water or has it gotten worse over time?
-deteriorated insulation or wood deck? determine if any slope is built into the structure, if so and the roof is replaced it may eliminate standing water without tapered insulation
-what type of drainage is in place now? Gutter? Is the blocking along the edge to high? Can it be adjusted?
-new internal drains an option?


----------



## llmotoll

how old is the house? 
any trees near by?
what region of the country are you located? Snow load?
Are there any sloped roofs that drain onto this flat roof section? Approx square footage of roof that drains onto the flat portion?
Is this flat roof used as a patio? any foot traffic?


----------



## rdean09

2300 sq ft
1500 sq ft ponding
House built in 70's
Existing roof does not have existing leaks
There were trees over the roof but they are gone now
I am in central Florida
1 layer of torch down roof approx 10 years old
Flat roof is over the garage breezeway and living space of the house
Roof doesn't have slope and is a bad design
The depth of the ponding ranges from 1-1.75"


----------



## rdean09

I will post pictures when I get back in the office thank you for your response


----------



## MaryJeniffer

for slopped roofings use the fiber material this will be good cost cutting. easy to install maintance free.or else use the *tile roofing*


----------



## JBL

1500sq feet is way to much . You can install a cricket over the existing flat roof sheeting or you can frame it to pitch roof for that you need plans and framing permit. I have done flat roofs to pitch roof . It defenilly make a huge difference. I


----------



## Terminallance

I have seen insurance companies threaten to not renew policies unless the home owner took some corrective action, and it's usually a case of them trying to get the owner to assume liability, taking themselves off the hook.

It seems very odd they knew it ponded water, considering they sold the policy after the first inspection, where they defacto agreed the roof was in good shape, good enough for them to take insurance premiums to insure. 

The odds are that they looked in the general area, did a risk assessment, and made 100s of phone calls and letters in the attempt to intimidate people into replacing the roofs "before" they become an insurance claim/liability for their own company. 

Please call a public adjuster, or have her request an adjustment (although considering what they're probably doing they will also deny it. 

They do this all the time to old people who are suseptible to intimidation. 

Ask yourself this:

How did they know the roof was ponding water?

Why did they tell the home owner to "replace or else."

How do they benefit if the home owner followes their commands? 

How does the home owner lose? 

Has there been an "event" of hail and/or wind in that geographic area in the past year? 

Is there any damage?


----------



## JBL

Replacing the whole roof I don't need insurance. Specially in residential roofs. Installing a life time 50 year comp shingles or a 20 years flat roof and a good underlayment . Why HO have to pay insurance in a new roof!..


----------



## johnmeto

On the off chance that you develop the low ranges would this dispose of the issue or simply move it elsewhere?


----------

